# Authentic Christmas Mason jar



## Mikyfin (Nov 5, 2015)

Is there anyone out there in jar land that has a spare Christmas Mason jar they would like to part with? Have seen one and by mistake I let it go.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 5, 2015)

How is that Nov. 30th a Christmas jar when Christmas is Dec. 25th? *Is confused.*


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 5, 2015)

They call it that because of the fancy lettering.  They are beautiful jars.


----------



## bottleboy311 (Nov 27, 2015)

My Mom collected different Ball Pints for over 30 years. I know she had a couple Christmas Jars in her collection. She past away 4 years ago. I have most of her jars stored in boxes in my garage. I been planning on selling some of them on eBay.  Give me a few days to find the boxes.


----------



## Mikyfin (Nov 27, 2015)

Great. Please private message me with details when you can. Have a great day!


----------

